# Benicarló Terminó (SPAIN) Layout



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Good morning all,
I am new on the forum and I wish to present you my layout under construction. I apologize for my very limited English, I use "Google Translation" even if it is not perfect.

Above all, I will make a quick description of the Spanish Railways.

Spanish Railways are isolated from the rest of Europe because of the different rail gauge.The standard gauge in France, and in many countries of the world is: 1435 mm. In Spain, more than 16,000 km of lines are at 1668 mm gauge. In Europe we talk about Iberian rail gauge.
The high speed lines are built at standard gauge, today more than 3 100 km in service. It is the largest high-speed network in Europe, ahead of France.

My layout represents a station of the double track line Barcelona - Valencia. The actual train station is called "Benicarló-Peñiscola". That of my layout is fictional and is called "Benicarló-Terminó".

A photo of the actual train station and its geographical location.

















The layout was started two years ago and I do not move very fast. There is still a lot of work! The layout occupies for the moment a wall of a room (length: 3.60 m).
The two major brands of Spanish model railway are: ELECTROTREN and MABAR TREN.The Austrian brand ROCO also produces Spanish material.Then there are several artisans who produce models for the Spanish market.

My favorite period is from the late '60s to the' 90s.

The following photos show the evolution of the work throughout these two years.









































































Attack of Godzilla in the station.









See you soon for more.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks good so far. You have a good start on it.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Su ferrocarril y su país es hermoso.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like your off to a good start. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

muy buen trabajo artístico


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

Great, mucho gusto, amigo ! Yo soy checo, ex-escritor de "locuritas serias" en ingles, https://creepyweirdoart.blogspot.com/, lo cual ha financiado mis maquetas, y llevo mas de veinte anos residiendo en Nicaragua. I have like a dozen Renfe locos, but still need to buy some more, like Mabar Alcos, 308, and 319.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos Compañeros aficionados

Thank you very much for your messages.

The brand MABAR TREN indeed makes models of high quality. (A little expensive) I also appreciate the ALCO locomotives.

Tonight I present you some additional photos of the station of Benicarló: the real one.


----------



## holava (Aug 8, 2015)

In 1993 I studied in Benidorm, such a little Manhattan in rather colonial Spain. Does the name of your project have anything to do with that impressive city, a US city in the middle of Europe ? Yeah, your yellow Alco is awesome. I also want the green one.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

I know Benidorm, indeed it's a small Mediterranean Manhattan. This city is in the same region as Benicarló but much further south. Benidorm is near Alicante.
You can locate Benicarló on the map of the first message.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Good morning all,
These last days I continued to advance on the layout.

- The bar restaurant of the station has now a terrace. I used accessories from the German brands FALLER and PREISER. The finest tables and chairs come from the French brand DECAPOD. They are sold in kits and are difficult to build but they seem very realistic. In comparison with the round table brand FALLER others are much more realistic.

- On the narrow-gauge tourist line a train of works has appeared. (H0e).The locomotive and the wagons are of the German MINITRAINS brand. It is a brand that manufactures only H0e material.

Finally, the last building of the industrial zone is finished. It is an official distributor of a major European brand of motorcycles and bicycles.

The result in pictures.


----------



## TripleO (Apr 21, 2016)

I really like your trackwork and ballast. Very realistic. :smilie_daumenpos: You've got a good layout going there.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great attention to detail and nice photography. Keep posting.:appl:


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello,

Buenos dias a todos.

Gramps and Triple0, Thanks for your message.

- Work continues quietly, a marquee (roof) inspired by a model of the Spanish company MZA was built. 
I started by building the 4 supports of the shelter. They are made of Evergreen profiles.

- Then I make the roof. The underside is clad with wood. 

- I finish with the top and the decorative frieze. The lighting is ready to be installed. 

- To finish the set is fixed on the station, it will remain to give a little life to this part of the platform. 
This element seems modest but has 289 pieces. 

A last small video showing a locomotive on the narrow gauge line Benicarló - Peñiscola.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's looking very good.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Really enjoying seeing the progress on your layout. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice video. You have done some superb modeling. :appl:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome and your layout looks great, the track work is superb, please keep us posted. 

Dave


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you all for your messages,

I do what I can and I am aware of my limitations and my finances!
It is an expensive passion and Madame only tolerates my purchases.


Today I propose 3 videos, now that I know how to post them!


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the videos, love that steam. 

Dave


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello everyone and before giving you news about "Benicarlo Termino", I wish you a happy new year 2020. 

Dave, Thank you for your message.

Work continues on the layout and the track plan has been slightly modified by adding an additional service track. To bring more interest to freight traffic, a hall is under construction. It is a personal construction but is inspired by a hall of the old company MZA. The interior is fully furnished because the building is in the foreground and therefore very visible. The following photos describe the extension with the additional track, the construction of the freight wharf and the start of construction of the building. I still have to make the roof and other small finishes. 









































































Finally, a last little video with the arrival of the beer train. We drink more than usual during the holiday season.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Happy new year 2020 to all, health and railway dreams to all.
The real city of Benicarló is impatiently awaiting the arrival of the Magi. As a bonus, a small last video.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

The video


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello,
Today a new video


----------



## TripleO (Apr 21, 2016)

Looking good. The real town looks like a pretty nice place to spend Christmas, too. Where exactly is it?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great looking track.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello everyone and thank you for your messages. Triple0, the city is called "Benicarló" as the name of my layout. It is located in the region of Valencia, in Spain, at the edge of the Mediterranean Sea.

To change a first video of a tourist railway in the south west of France. The video dates from 8 years ago.


----------



## stephane (Oct 10, 2019)

Hello, 
Here is a new CFTT video. Locomotive depot operations.


----------

